

What are the most in-demand programming skills for 2011 and beyond, & why? - mathgladiator
http://www.quora.com/Programming-Languages/What-are-the-most-in-demand-programming-skills-for-2011-and-beyond-why

======
EliRivers
The ability to think clearly about problems and solve them in a coherent,
sensible fashion. If a programmer can't do this, and so many can't, it doesn't
matter what buzzword tech proficiency is being claimed.

~~~
tychonoff
I agree with this. There's too much emphasis on the latest tools or upgrades.

